# Playlist: Tradimenti, Inganni e Cuori Spezzati



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

Con evidente doppio senso :mrgreen: 

[video=youtube;rSeE6pDG_hU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSeE6pDG_hU[/video]

What time is it? It must be late. I heard you coming in, padding down the hallway. You didn't want to wake me, did you? Where've you been? It's late. What's the matter now-pussy got your tongue? I heard the water running. Did you think I was asleep? I heard the water running. Whatcha want to take a shower for this time of night? Huh? It's late. Tell me now, what's wrong-pussy got your tongue? You slide in next to me-all soapy. I can still smell her though. That bitch! Look at me now. Don't touch me! Look at me now. Look me right in the eye. Spit it out. Come on. What's the matter now-pussy got your tongue? Did she come? Did she come good? Did she come like me? Is she sweet like me? Nice like me? That bitch! Did she like your jam? Who's been tasting my jam? I heard the water running. What's the matter now-pussy got your tongue? You didn't want to wake me, did you? You're so quiet. Look at me now. Look me right in the eye. Don't touch me! You came in like a thief I heard the water running. What's wrong-pussy got your tongue?


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;idnJnjV_8rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idnJnjV_8rg[/video]

I hold you in my arms as the band plays, What are those words whispered baby just as you turn away
I saw you last night out on the edge of town,I wanna read your mind and know just what Ive got in this new thing Ive foun,So tell me what I see when I look in your eyes, Is that you baby or just a brilliant disguise?

I heard somebody call your name from underneath our willow,I saw something tucked in shame underneath your pillow,Well Ive tried so hard baby but I just can't see What a woman like you is doing with me
So tell me what I see when I look in your eyes, Is that you baby or just a brilliant disguise?

Now look at me baby struggling to do everything right, And then it all falls apart when out go the lights
Im just a lonely pilgrim I walk this world in wealth, I want to know if it's you I don't trust cause I damn sure don't trust myself

Now you play the loving woman I'll play the faithful man, but just don't look too close into the palm of my hand
We stood at the alter the gypsy swore our future was right, but come the wee wee hours maybe baby the gypsy lied
So when you look at me you better look hard and look twice, Is that me baby or just a brilliant disguise?

Tonight our bed is cold Im lost in the darkness of our love God have mercy on the man Who doubts what he's sure of


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

Il testo non è proprio esplicito, ma Lennon scrisse la canzone per "raccontare" una scappatella extraconiugale, senza che fosse troppo facile per la moglie Cynthia mangiare la foglia...

[video=youtube;MG-ia0NV8Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG-ia0NV8Ts[/video]

I once had a girl, or should I say, she once had me... She showed me her room, isn't it good? norwegian wood 
She asked me to stay and she told me to sit anywhere, so I looked around and I noticed there wasn't a chair. 
I sat on a rug, biding my time, drinking her wine, we talked until two and then she said, "It's time for bed" 
She told me she worked in the morning and started to laugh, I told her I didn't, and crawled off to sleep in the bath 
And when I awoke, I was alone, this bird had flown, so I lit a fire, isn't it good? norwegian wood.


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;Prm73V7FLi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prm73V7FLi4[/video]

I bought another dinner for one, I sit and watch some pointless re-run, And the tears fall down 'Cos this is not what I had planned. I stare at all the books on the shelf on how to help or better myself, lot of good they've done
 Another one's gone to hell

 (Chorus)
 Hmmm I've been jilted again He packed his bags and left whistling a happy song, I jumped through hoops to keep that man Oh how did I get it so wrong? I tried new positions, I learned his friends names
 I made myself sit through football games, Oh, Been jilted, Been jilted again

 So this is when self pity sets in and ominous predictions begin, Will I end my days alone and reaching for the gin?
 Talking to myself and the cat,Weeping at the drop of a hat, Oh for goodness sake, I can do better than that

 (Chorus)  (Scat)

 Well things are gonna change from now on, I think those self help books are a con
 So be sure next time my geisha ways will all be gone, Oh, try to please and always be nice
 Oh, trust the cosmo quiz for advice, I'll just be myself and see if that will suffice

 Hmm I've been jilted again But hey, good riddance I don't think that he was good for me I jumped through hoops to keep that man But now he's gone I'm finally free To try new ambitions And learn new friends names
 And wash my hair through those football games
 Hmmm, been jilted Good riddance Been jilted again


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;S3vftju3LKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3vftju3LKk[/video]

[video=youtube;tHIFOxzxpm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHIFOxzxpm4[/video]

Oh Marlene, how we fell, What we've done now we can never tell, Bottle of wine, then another
 Suddenly we fell into each other, Don't stand so close to the window,somebody out there might see 
 Then the word on the wire would be just like Ash Wednesday bush fire
 Kiss me quick, kiss me warm, put your dress on and hurry back home 
 Don't stand so close to the window somebody out there might see and you're not supposed to be here with me 
 There's a way, there's a track, one false move and there's no turning back
 Turn the page, close the book, walk out the door now with never a look 
 And don't stand so close to the window somebody out there might see and you're not supposed to be here with me
 The walls have ears and the darkness eyes don't you see?


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

The Beat Farmers - Bigger Fool Than Me

[video=youtube;kpLjeer4on0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpLjeer4on0[/video]

There's an empty place in bed where she used to sleep, filled with empty promises she didn't keep
Well I guess it only goes to show that a man can never know what lies in the heart of the one that he loves so
I heard it said before about a hundred times, never give your heart away 'cause love is blind
But then I give it up anyhow and then one day I found out I'd been throwed over now
I got this broken heart of mine, she's got another sucker on the line, well we both ended up with something after all this time, I got this broken heart you see. she found a better deal with a bigger fool than me Yes sir
I heard it said before about a hundred tiimes, never give your heart away 'cause love is blind
But then I give it up anyhow, and then one day I found out I'd been throwed over now
I got this broken heart of mine, she's got another sucker on the line, well we both ended up with something after all this time, I got this broken heart you see, she found a better deal with a bigger fool than me. Yep


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;4cReBk3wXPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cReBk3wXPU[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;vF3j2hZJjSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF3j2hZJjSY[/video]

I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll, I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll
Well the bride looks a picture in the gown that her mama wore When she was married herself nearly 27 years before
        They had to change the style a little but it looked just fine Stayed up all night but thet got it finished just in time
Now on the arm of her daddy she's walkin' down the isle, I see her catch my eye and give me a secret smile
Maybe it's too old fashioned but a-we once were close friends, Oh but the way that she looks today, she never could have then
Well I could see her now in her tight blue jeans pumping all her money in the record machine
Spinnin' like a top, you should have seen her go, I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll
Well a proud daddy only wanna give his little girl the best, so he put down a grand on a coze little lovers nest
        You could have called the reception an unqualified success, had a flash hotel for 150 guests
Well take a look at the bridegroom smilin' pleased as pie shakin' hands all around with a glassy look it his eye)
He got a real good job and his shirt and tie is nice, but I remember a time when she never would have looked at him twice, Well I can see her now, drinkin' with the boys, Breakin' their hearts like playin' with toys
She used to do the pony, used to do the stroll, I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll
Well I can see her now with her walkman on, Jumpin' up and down to her favorite song
I still remember when she used to want to make a lot of noise, Hopin' and a-boppin' with the street corner boys
She used to wanna party, she used to wanna go, I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll, I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll, I knew the bride when she used to do the pony
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll, I knew the bride when she used to wanna party
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2013)

Opera meritoria la tua! Plaudo.


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;hYv6NuZKtWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYv6NuZKtWA[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;icTSPpyub4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icTSPpyub4g[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

Questa canzone d'amore ha la particolarità di essere stata scritta dalla "amante", in seguito diventata moglie, di Cash, June Carter, originariamente per la sorella, e successivamente portata al successo dal "marito infedele" 

[video=youtube;It7107ELQvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7107ELQvY[/video]

Love is a burning thing, and it makes a fiery ring, bound by wild desire, I fell into a ring of fire
I fell into a burning ring of fire, I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
 And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire, the ring of fire
The taste of love is sweet, when hearts like ours meet, I fell for you like a child, Oh, but the fire went wild
I fell into a burning ring of fire, I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
 And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire, the ring of fire


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;naos7it_bl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naos7it_bl0[/video]


Stop me, oh, stop me,Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before,Stop me, oh, stop me  
Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before  
Nothing's changed,I still love you, oh, I still love you...Only slightly, only slightly less than I used to, my love  
I was delayed, I was way-laid, an emergency stop,I smelt the last ten seconds of life,I crashed down on the crossbar  
And the pain was enough to make, a shy, bald, buddhist reflect and plan a mass murder Who said I'd lie to her ? 
Oh, who said I'd lied because I never ? I never ! Who said I'd lied because I never ?  
I was detained, I was restrained,And broke my spleen,And broke my knee (and then he really laced into me)  
Friday night in Out-patients Who said I'd lied to her ?  
Oh, who said I'd lied ? - because I never, I never Who said I'd lied ? - because I never  
Oh, so I drank one,It became fourAnd when I fell on the floor ... ..I drank more  
Stop me, oh, stop me,Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before  
Stop me, oh, stop me,Stop me if you think that you've heard this one before  
Nothing's changed I still love you, oh, I still love you  
...Only slightly, only slightly less than I used to, my love


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;uk_ilymWo4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk_ilymWo4s[/video]

Yeah, I'm a back door man, I'm a back door man, The men don't know, But the little girl understand
Hey, all you people that tryin' to sleep I'm out to make it with my midnight dream, yeah
                  'Cause I'm a back door man The men don't know But the little girls understand, All right, yeah
You men eat your dinner, Eat your pork and beans, I eat more chicken Than any man ever seen, yeah, yeah
I'm a back door man, wha, The men don't know But the little girls understand


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

Le due canzoni che seguono sono state ispirate dalla stessa donna. Patty Boyd era la moglie di George Harrison, poi lo lasciò per Eric Clapton (Harrison e Clapton erano grandi amici, fino a che lui scoprì la relazione, che per un po' si era svolta clandestinamente alle sue spalle)

[video=youtube;FX92FJ-lwXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX92FJ-lwXI[/video]

Testo nel video


[video=youtube;0WUdlaLWSVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUdlaLWSVM[/video]

What'll you do when you get lonely And nobody's waiting by your side? You've been running and hiding much too long. You know it's just your foolish pride.
Layla, you've got me on my knees. Layla, I'm begging, darling please. Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
I tried to give you consolation When your old man had let you down. Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
 Turned my whole world upside down.
Layla, you've got me on my knees. Layla, I'm begging, darling please. Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
 Let's make the best of the situation Before I finally go insane. Please don't say I'll never find a way
 And tell me all my love's in vain.


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Opera meritoria la tua! Plaudo.


Grazie, Fantastica 

Per il momento mi fermo qui, vista l'ora tarda. 
Naturalmente, tutti gli utenti, se lo gradiscono, si sentano assolutamente liberi di aggiungere brani.


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;r97Lit9bNgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r97Lit9bNgE[/video]

Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand, Hey Joe, I said where you goin' with that gun in your hand
 I'm goin' down to shoot my ol' lady, I caught her messin' 'round with another man
Yeah, I'm goin' down to shoot my ol' lady now, You know I caught her messin' 'round with another man
 And that ain't too cool
Hey Joe, hey, Joe, I heard you shot your woman down, Hey Joe, hey, Joe, I heard you shot your woman down, baby
 He said, "Yeah, I did it, yes I did, I shot her. You know I caught her messin' 'round with another man"
Yes I did, I shot her, You know I caught my her messin' 'round with another man, Yeah, and I gave her the gun
Hey Joe, hey Joe, Where you gonna run to, now where you gonna run to now, Hey Joe, hey Joe
 Lord, where you gonna run to, now where you gonna run to, baby
I'm goin' way down south, way down South, Way down to Mexico way, yeah, I'm goin' way down south, way down south, baby, Way down where I can be free,Ain't no one gonna mess with me there, baby
 Ain't no hang-man gonna, He ain't gonna put a rope, a rope around me, yeah, You better believe it, baby
Hey, Joe, you better run on down, you better, Goodbye everybody


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;9nUz34iQDuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nUz34iQDuU[/video]

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you, I wish nothing but the best for you both
 An older version of me, is she perverted like me, would she go down on you in a theatre
 Does she speak eloquently, and would she have your baby, I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother
'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able to make it enough for you to be open wide, no
 And every time you speak her name, does she know how you told me you'd hold me until you died, till you died
 But you're still alive
And I'm here to remind you of the mess you left when you went away, It's not fair to deny me
 Of the cross I bear that you gave to me, You, you, you oughta know
You seem very well, things look peaceful, I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
 Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity, I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
 It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced, are you thinking of me when you fuck her?
'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able to make it enough for you to be open wide, no
 And every time you speak her name, does she know how you told me you'd hold me until you died, til you died
 But you're still alive
And I'm here to remind you of the mess you left when you went away, It's not fair to deny me
 Of the cross I bear that you gave to me, you, you, you oughta know
'cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me and I'm not gonna fade
 As soon as you close your eyes and you know it, and every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
 I hope you feel it...well can you feel it
Well, I'm here to remind you of the mess you left when you went away, It's not fair to deny me
 Of the cross I bear that you gave to me, you, you, you oughta know


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;CkFH0KMO0G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkFH0KMO0G0[/video]

I wrote her off for the tenth time today, and practiced all the things I would say, but she came over, I lost my nerve
 I took her back and made her dessert, now I know I'm being used, that's okay man cause I like the abuse
 I know she's playing with me, that's okay cause I got no self esteem
We make plans to go out at night, I wait till 2 then I turn out the light
 All this rejection's got me so low, if she keeps it up I just might tell her so
When she's saying that she wants only me, then I wonder why she sleeps with my friends
 When she's saying that I'm like a disease, then I wonder how much more I can spend
 Well I guess I should stick up for myself but I really think it's better this way
 The more you suffer, the more it shows you really care. Right? Yeah yeah yeah
Now I'll relate this little bit, that happens more than I'd like to admit, late at night she knocks on my door
 Drunk again and looking to score, now I know I should say no, but that's kind of hard when she's ready to go
 I may be dumb, but I'm not a dweeb, I'm just a sucker with no self esteem
When she's saying, oh, that she wants only me, then I wonder why she sleeps with my friends
 When she's saying, oh, that I'm like a disease, then I wonder how much more I can spend
 Well I guess I should stick up for myself but I really think it's better this way
 The more you suffer, the more it shows you really care. Right? Yeah-eh-eh


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;J4FWplM11Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4FWplM11Ss[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;RiSfTyrvJlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiSfTyrvJlg[/video]

Honey, why you calling me so late? It's kind of hard to talk right now, honey, why you crying? Is everything OK?
 I got to whisper 'cause I can't be too loud, oh well, my girl's in the next room
 Sometimes, I wish she was you. I guess we never really moved on
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name, it sounds so sweet coming from the lips of an angel
 Hearing those words; it makes me weak, and I never want to say goodbye, but girl, you make it hard to be faithful
 With the lips of an angel
It's funny that you're calling me tonight, and yes, I dreamt of you too, and does he know you're talking to me?
 Will it start a fight? No, I don't think he has a clue, Oh well, my girl's in the next room  Sometimes, I wish she was you, I guess we never really moved on, It's really good to hear your voice saying my name, It sounds so sweet coming from the lips of an angel
 Hearing those words; it makes me weak, and I never wanna say goodbye, but girl, you make it hard to be faithful
 With the lips of an angel
Honey, why you calling me so late?


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;0O4CLgXvbjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O4CLgXvbjU[/video]


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;S1LbelZcqEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1LbelZcqEw[/video]


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;D9QU_AhhpC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9QU_AhhpC4[/video]


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;vHLLsIX-Mek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHLLsIX-Mek[/video]


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;ovVdPYH91S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovVdPYH91S0[/video]


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;qyf4mp-5lyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyf4mp-5lyk[/video]

Bougainvillea's bloom and wind, be careful mind the strangle vines, the rose is a climbing over blind
'Cause the sun is on the other side, the bees will find their honey the sweetest every time
Around a Red Rose, I see a red rose, a red rose, blooming on another man's vine
Golden Willie's gone to war, he left his young wife on the shore, will she be steadfast everyday?
While Golden Willie is far away, along the way her letters end, she never reads what Willie sends
Now I see a red rose, I smell a red rose A red rose blooming on another man's vine


----------



## marietto (26 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;YovCWp20nJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YovCWp20nJ0[/video]

You know they call my girl the Snake Charmer, Here she comes rising with the yellow dawn
 You know I would do nothing to ever harm her, I guess that I've just loved you for too long
You know they call my girl the Worm Tamer, She cracks lightning like a viper's tongue
 She leaves me every night and who could blame her, I guess that I've just loved you for too long, for too long!
You know they call my girl the Serpent Wrangler, Eating inchworms down by the bill-a-bong
 I spent all last night trying to untangle her, I guess that I've loved you for too long
You know they call my baby the Mambo Rider, I cry storms of tears till the rising of the dawn
 You know I'm only happy when I'm inside her, I guess that I've just loved you for too long
 Well my baby calls me the Loch Ness Monster, Two great big humps and then I'm gone
 But actually I am the Abominable Snowman, I guess that I've loved you for too long


----------



## marietto (26 Novembre 2013)

[video=youtube;qZVsGxa_Vzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZVsGxa_Vzk[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

... ma il 3d in inglese non era un altro?


----------



## Leda (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma il 3d in inglese non era un altro?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
Tu gust is megl che uan


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2013)

Pfui........questa non si batte 

[video=youtube;wmod3ybPy0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmod3ybPy0I[/video]


----------



## marietto (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma il 3d in inglese non era un altro?


This is the real thing, not macaroni-english:ar:




Risposta seria: Trattandosi di canzoni a tema mi sembrava opportuno inserire il testo. Diciamo che la maggior parte della musica che ascolto ha il testo in inglese... Che ci posso fare? :smile:


----------



## marietto (27 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pfui........questa non si batte


Un classicone...

Ma forse... Con questa versione... :carneval:


[video=youtube;i-DlZ7yIB4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-DlZ7yIB4A[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (27 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Un classicone...
> 
> Ma forse... Con questa versione... :carneval:
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grande Marietto.


E che grandi che erano questi due...........


----------



## marietto (5 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;lrpXArn3hII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrpXArn3hII[/video]

Hey little girl is your daddy home? Did he go away and leave you all alone? I got a bad desire, I'm on fire
Tell me now baby is he good to you? Can he do to you the things that I do? I can take you higher, I'm on fire
Sometimes it's like someone took a knife, baby, edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley through the middle of my soul
At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet and a freight train running through the middle of my head
 Only you can cool my desire, I'm on fire


----------



## Leda (6 Dicembre 2013)

A me per ora viene in mente solo questa. Che contributo miserrimo ad un thread così bello :blank:

[video=youtube_share;izGwDsrQ1eQ]http://youtu.be/izGwDsrQ1eQ[/video]



I feel so unsure 
As I take your hand
and lead you to the dance floor 
As the music dies,
something in your eyes
calls to mind
a silver screen 
and all its sad good-byes 

I_'m never gonna dance again 
Guilty feet have got no rhythm 
Though it's easy to pretend 
I know your not a fool 
Should've known better_
_than to cheat a friend 
and waste the chance_
_that I'd been given 
So I'm never gonna dance again 
The way I danced with you _

Time can never mend 
the careless whispers of a good friend 
to the heart and mind.
Ignorance is kind 
There's no comfort in the truth 
Pain is the all you'll find 

Never without your love 

Tonight the music seems so loud 
I wish that we could
lose this crowd 
Maybe it's better this way 
We'd hurt each other
with the things we'd want to say 
We could have been so good together 
We could have lived
this dance forever 
But now who's gonna dance with me 
Please stay 

(Now that you're gone) 
Now that you're gone 

(Now that you're gone) 
Was what I did so wrong,
so wrong 
that you had to leave me alone


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Hey little girl is your daddy home? Did he go away and leave you all alone? I got a bad desire, I'm on fire
> Tell me now baby is he good to you? Can he do to you the things that I do? I can take you higher, I'm on fire
> Sometimes it's like someone took a knife, baby, edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley through the middle of my soul
> At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet and a freight train running through the middle of my head
> Only you can cool my desire, I'm on fire


Questa in quale categoria la mettiamo però......cuori spezzati ? Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

Pescando dalla discografia del boss, nella sezione Inganni e Tradimenti ci metterei questa:

Got a wife and kids in Baltimore, Jack
I went out for a ride and I never went back
Like a river that don't know where it's flowing
I took a wrong turn and I just kept going


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa in quale categoria la mettiamo però......cuori spezzati ? Hmmmmmmm.....


Premesso che si tratta di una faccenda piuttosto dibattuta anche sul sito "songs meaning", tra i fans di madrelingua inglese, una delle interpretazioni più gettonate (e quella con cui concordo) è che il "daddy" della canzone sia un eufemismo per "marito/compagno/partner ufficiale", cosa che per me è abbastanza supportata dalla frase "can he do to you the things that I do?". La stessa frase, a mio parere, indicherebbe che il rapporto "clandestino" ha avuto consumazione... a differenza della storia del video.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Premesso che si tratta di una faccenda piuttosto dibattuta anche sul sito "songs meaning", tra i fans di madrelingua inglese, una delle interpretazioni più gettonate (e quella con cui concordo) è che il "daddy" della canzone sia un eufemismo per "marito/compagno/partner ufficiale", cosa che per me è abbastanza supportata dalla frase "can he do to you the things that I do?". La stessa frase, a mio parere, indicherebbe che il rapporto "clandestino" ha avuto consumazione... a differenza della storia del video.


Plausibile. Vada per la sezione Tradimenti / Inganni allora.


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pescando dalla discografia del boss, nella sezione Inganni e Tradimenti ci metterei questa:
> 
> Got a wife and kids in Baltimore, Jack
> I went out for a ride and I never went back
> ...


Provvedo:

[video=youtube;5lYpokhq_-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lYpokhq_-w[/video]

Got a wife and kids in Baltimore, Jack, I went out for a ride and I never went back
 Like a river that don't know where it's flowing, I took a wrong turn and I just kept going
Everybody's got a hungry heart, Everybody's got a hungry heart
 Lay down your money and you play your part, Everybody's got a hungry heart
I met her in a Kingstown bar, We fell in love I knew it had to end
 We took what we had and we ripped it apart, Now here I am down in Kingstone again
Everybody's got a hungry heart, Everybody's got a hungry heart
 Lay down your money and you play your part, Everybody's got a hungry heart
Everybody needs a place to rest, Everybody wants to have a home
 Don't make no difference what nobody says Ain't nobody like to be alone
Everybody's got a hungry heart, Everybody's got a hungry heart
 Lay down your money and you play your part, Everybody's got a hungry heart


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Dicembre 2013)

Marietto ma te le sei studiate tutte in 14 anni??


----------



## marietto (9 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Marietto ma te le sei studiate tutte in 14 anni??


14anni? Intendi dall'epoca della mia "marachella"? :smile:
No, sono un accanito "consumatore" di musica da, ahimè, parecchi decenni...
avrei potuto aprire un 3D con canzoni ad altro tema, ma mi sembrava carino farne uno con attinenza al forum...:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Dicembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> 14anni? Intendi dall'epoca della mia "marachella"? :smile:
> No, sono un accanito "consumatore" di musica da, ahimè, parecchi decenni...
> avrei potuto aprire un 3D con canzoni ad altro tema, ma mi sembrava carino farne uno con attinenza al forum...:smile:


ah ecco!  no credevo che a parte gli scherzi, i sensi di colpa ti avessero portato ad esser colpito dalle canzoni che riportano questo tema..
un po' come quando sono stata lasciata e mi rimanevano impresse le canzoni sulla fine dell'amore...


----------



## Leda (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Sottosezione: tentati tradimenti*

[video=youtube_share;J0j480r4Mw8]http://youtu.be/J0j480r4Mw8[/video]


----------



## marietto (12 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;t-eoV6whrqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-eoV6whrqc[/video]

Testo (con disegni esplicativi) nel video


----------



## marietto (12 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;KMpZcBcKaFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMpZcBcKaFc[/video]

Woman, you dont know me, but you can bet that I know you, everybody in this whole darn town knows you too
 I brought along our little babies cause I wanted them to see the woman thats burnin down our family tree
No, I didnt come to fight, he was a better man I might, but I wouldnt dirty my hands on trash like you, no
 Bring out the babies daddy, thats who theyve come to see, not the woman thats burnin down our family tree
Their daddy once was a good man, until he ran into trash like you, take a look, babys face and tell me who loves who
 I brought along his old dog Charlie and the bills thats overdue, the job youre workin, Lord, we need money, too
No, I didnt come to fight, he was a better man I might, but I wouldnt dirty my hands on trash like you, no
 Bring out the babies daddy, thats who theyve come to see, not the woman thats burnin down our family tree
 No, not the woman thats burnin down our family tree


----------



## marietto (12 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;Xs9P-pfqF6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs9P-pfqF6Y[/video]

I'm a fool to want you, I'm a fool to want you, to want a love that can't be true, a love that's there for others too
I'm a fool to hold you, such a fool to hold you, to seek a kiss not mine alone, to share a kiss that Devil has known
Time and time again I said I'd leave you, time and time again I went away
 But then would come the time when I would need you and once again these words I had to say
Take me back, I love you... I need you, I know it's wrong, it must be wrong
 But right or wrong I can't get along without you


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;jPnZZTVp_2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnZZTVp_2A[/video]

Ooh, I bet you're wondering how I knew 'bout your plans to make me blue
 with some other guy that you knew before. between the two of us guys you know I love you more.
 It took me by surprise I must say, when I found out yesterday.
 Don't you know that I heard it through the grapevine not much longer would you be mine.
 Oh I heard it through the grapevine, oh and I'm just about to lose my mind. honey, honey yeah.
I know that a man ain't supposed to cry, but these tears I can't hold inside.
 Losin' you would end my life you see, cause you mean that much to me.
 You could have told me yourself that you love someone else.
 Instead I heard it through the grapevine not much longer would you be mine.
 Oh I heard it through the grapevine, oh and I'm just about to lose my mind. honey, honey yeah.
People say believe half of what you see, son, and none of what you hear. I can't help bein' confused
 if it's true please tell me dear? Do you plan to let me go for the other guy you loved before?
 Don't you know that  I heard it through the grapevine not much longer would you be mine.
 Oh I heard it through the grapevine, oh and I'm just about to lose my mind. honey, honey yeah.


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2013)

vale anche al femminile...

[video=youtube;6t5KRvu7xRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t5KRvu7xRY[/video]


----------



## marietto (19 Dicembre 2013)

@Flavia: :up:
.......



Improvviso ricordo adolescenziale:

[video=youtube;FYTGP9RXJyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYTGP9RXJyI[/video]


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2013)

[video=youtube;Z1avQzBiwsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1avQzBiwsc[/video]

There's always somebody taller with more of a wit, and he's equipped to enthrall her, and her friends think he's fit
 And you just can't measure up no, you don't have a prayer, wishing that you'd made the most of her,
 when she was there. They've got engaged there's no intention of a wedding
 He's pinched your bird and he'd probably kick your head in
Bigger boys and stolen sweethearts, Oh you're better off without her anyway
 You said you wasn't sad to see her go, Yeah but I know you were though
Now you don't know what she's up to, you can only assume, if she's not out front of the shop's then they've gone 
to his room, bet she's gone round in her school stuff, bet that's what he likes
 I know you thought she were different and you thought she were nice
But she's not nice she's pretty fucking far from nice, she's looking at ya funny rarely looking at ya twice
Bigger boys and stolen sweethearts, Oh you're better off without her anyway
 You said you wasn't sad to see her go, Yeah but it's clear you were though
You hear what she has been doing, never did it for me, he picks her up at the school gate at 20 past 3
 She's been with all of the boys but never went very far, and she wagged English and Science just to go in his car
They've got engaged there's no intention of a wedding, He's pinched me bird and he'd probably kick my head in oh
 Now the girls have grown yeah but I'm sure that they still carry on in similar ways
Bigger boys and stolen sweethearts, Oh I'm better off without her anyway
 I said I wasn't sad to see her go, Yeah but I'm only pretending you know 
 Yeah I'm only pretending you know, I was only pretending you know


----------



## marietto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Me'Shell Ndegeocello - If That's Your Boyfriend (He Wasn't Last Night)

[video=youtube;UpdzEpGIqtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpdzEpGIqtY[/video]

You say that's your boyfriend, You say I'm out of line, funny, he said I could call him up anytime
 You can say I'm wrong say I  ain't right, but if that's you boyfriend he wasn't last night
Now I'm the kind of woman, I'll do almost anything to get  what I want, I might play any little game
 Call me what you like but you  know it's true, you're just jealous 'cause he wasn't with you
 Don't mean  no harm I just like what I see, and it ain't my fault if he wants me
 Got  what I wanted and the feeling was right, so if that's your boyfriend he  wasn't last night
Boyfriend boyfriend yes I had your boyfriend, now late at  night he calls me on the telephone
 That's why when you call, all you get  is the busy busy tone, you're upset 'cause you're one stuck-up bitch
 Maybe he needed a change a switch and who am I not to oblige, especially  if the man is fly
 So call me what you like, call me what you like while I boot slam your boyfriend tonight


----------



## Flavia (4 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;pxA26LGI2Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxA26LGI2Mc[/video]


----------



## Flavia (4 Gennaio 2014)

e non poteva mancare
in questa playlist
un grande classico
per cuori infranti....
[video=youtube;l6PrJnqrb3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6PrJnqrb3s[/video]


----------



## Leda (12 Gennaio 2014)

Frugando nel mio archivio di mp3 è saltata fuori questa:

[video=youtube_share;vc6vs-l5dkc]http://youtu.be/vc6vs-l5dkc[/video]

Oh, well imagine, as I'm pacing the pews in a church corridor,
and I can't help but to hear, no I can't help but to hear an exchanging of words:
"What a beautiful wedding! What a beautiful wedding!" says a bridesmaid to a waiter.
"And yes, but what a shame, what a shame, the poor groom's bride is a whore."

I'd chime in with a "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of...

Well in fact, well I'll look at it this way, I mean technically our marriage is saved
Well this calls for a toast, so pour the champagne
Oh! Well in fact, well I'll look at it this way, I mean technically our marriage is saved
Well this calls for a toast, so pour the champagne, pour the champagne

I'd chime in with a "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.

Again...

I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a goddamn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.

Again...​​


*Scrivo Peccati Non Tragedie*​
Beh, provate a immaginare, mentre percorro il corridoio tra i banchi della chiesa
Non posso non sentire, non posso proprio non sentire questo scambio di parole:
"Che bel matrimonio! Che bel matrimonio!" dice una damigella a un cameriere.
"Eh sì, ma che peccato, che peccato che la sposa del pover'uomo sia una puttana."

Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento calmo e razionale
Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento... 

Bene quindi, la prenderemo in questo modo, cioè tecnicamente il matrimonio è salvo
Bene, è il caso di brindare, versa lo champagne
Oh, bene quindi, la prenderemo in questo modo, cioè tecnicamente il matrimonio è salvo
Bene, è il caso di brindare, versa lo champagne

Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento calmo e razionale
Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento...

Ancora...

Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento calmo e razionale
Avrei voluto intervenire dicendo: "Possibile che non siate mai capaci di chiudere quella cazzo di bocca?"
Ma no, è meglio affrontare questo genere di cose con un atteggiamento...

Ancora...​


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Frugando nel mio archivio di mp3 è saltata fuori questa:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vc6vs-l5dkc]http://youtu.be/vc6vs-l5dkc[/video]
> 
> ...


:up:
bella non la conoscevo
interessante il testo...


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;1oJdUyHf-MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oJdUyHf-MY[/video]


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

*fiducia*

[video=youtube;DqEYJnIWgeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqEYJnIWgeE[/video]

Bluebeard - Cocteau Twins

Aliveness
Exploration
Aliveness
Energy

Are you the right man for me?
Are you safe? Are you my friend?

Aliveness
Exploration
Fulfillment
Creativity

It may be diverting
For some part of him

Are you the right man for me?
Are you safe? Are you my friend?
Or are you toxic for me?
Will you betray my confidence?

Naming things is empowering
I balance, walk, and coordinate myself, alive
Aliveness energy
Healthy dependence
And healthy independence
And healthy assurances
This love's a nameless dream
And healthy boundaries
And how long would you miss me

Are you the right man for me?
Are you safe? Are you my friend?
Or are you toxic for me?
Will you mistreat me
Or betray all my confidence?

Traduzione (fatta da me... scusate le imprecisioni):

Vitalità
Esplorazione
Vitalità
Energia

Sei tu l'uomo giusto per me ?
Sei sicuro? Sei mio amico?

Vitalità
Esplorazione
Soddisfazione
Creatività

Può succedere che
una parte di lui si distragga.

Sei tu l'uomo giusto per me ?
Sei sicuro? Sei mio amico?
O sei tossico per me?
Tradirai la mia fiducia?

Dare il nome alle cose è dare la responsabilità
Io mi bilancio, cammino, mi coordino, io vivo
Energia vitale
Sana dipendenza
E sana indipendenza
E sane rassicurazioni
Questo amore è un sogno senza nome
E sani confini
E per quanto tempo ti mancherei

Sei tu l'uomo giusto per me ?
Sei sicuro? Sei mio amico?
O sei tossico per me?
Mi maltratterai
o tradirai tutta la mia fiducia?


----------



## marietto (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dalla colonna sonora di Pulp Fiction:

[video=youtube;Vst6c_cTqrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vst6c_cTqrY[/video]

Testo nel video


----------



## Leda (13 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zP0qjoeBAdY]http://youtu.be/zP0qjoeBAdY[/video]


Ci sarebbe un treno alle tre 
tre e cinque tre e dieci o giù di lì 
molla tutto e parti con me 
non pensarci rispondi di si 
cara nessuna follia andiamo via 
via da quell'odioso garage 
e da quel panzone 
tu non venderai mai più "arpege" 
fatti dare però la liquidazione 
basta col passato è bruciato 
scusa scusa se ho portato anche lei 
ah ah ma mi si è attaccata al braccio cosa vuoi 
non temere non dà fastidio 
quando piange poi c'è il rimedio 
giuro niente sesso solo un po'
parte il treno e parte con noi 
d'improvviso io scenderei... 
resta vile maschio dove vai? 
non ha senso in tre non si può 
parla almeno tu dì di no 
resta vile maschio dove vai? 
facciamo la conta e una di voi 
oppure scendo io caso mai 
resta vile maschio dove vai?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Sopravviverò !!!*

Non esattamente il mio genere, ma certamente uno dei pezzi più noti e giustamente celebri sul'argomento, anche per la sua innegabile carica positivamente reattiva :up:

[video=youtube;gmwwQBWRIAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmwwQBWRIAs[/video]


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

all'epoca quest brano
suscitò non poche polemiche

[video=youtube;pAzNJmfwqvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAzNJmfwqvk[/video]


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;xAGAYlxUuIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAGAYlxUuIw[/video]


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

e con questa
forse per questa sera
smetto di tediarvi
e di farmi male
forse...


[video=youtube;48NjjJz83ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48NjjJz83ZY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quella dei Pooh l'avete già messa? Quella che dice "mi dispiace devo andare, il mio posto è lààààààààà"?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ah poi c'è anche quella di Ligabue che dice "Vorrei tanto che restassi un po'" "Sì che si può fare, ma dovrei chiamare, dimmi dove hai il telefono"


Perché ancora non avevamo i cellulari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah poi c'è anche quella di Ligabue che dice "Vorrei tanto che restassi un po'" "Sì che si può fare, ma dovrei chiamare, dimmi dove hai il telefono"
> 
> 
> Perché ancora non avevamo i cellulari



[video=youtube;c7e0T8xv1mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7e0T8xv1mI[/video]

è questa


"si farebbe mooooolto prima se lei tornasse vestita solo del bicchiere!" hahahahaha


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;lASwxqAlnFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lASwxqAlnFs[/video]


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2014)

ti mando un bacio
con il vento...
ti volterai senza vedermi
chiudendo gli occhi capirai...


[video=youtube;HDuyk6EFR0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDuyk6EFR0U[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;s1ysoohV_zA]http://youtu.be/s1ysoohV_zA[/video]


Come on, baby, dry your eyes 
Wipe your tears 
Never like to see you cry 
Won't you please forgive me? 


I wouldn't ever try to hurt you 
I just needed someone to hold me 
To fill the void while you were gone 
To fill this space of emptiness 


I'm only human 
Of flesh and blood I'm made 
Human 
Born to make mistakes 


So many nights I longed to hold you 
So many times I looked and saw your face 
Nothing could change the way I feel 
No-one else could ever take your place 


I'm only human 
Of flesh and blood I'm made 
Human 
Born to make mistakes 


I am just a man 


Please forgive me 


The tears I cry aren't tears of pain 
They're only to hide my guilt and shame 
I forgive you now I ask the same of you 
While we were apart I was human too 


I'm only human 
Of flesh and blood I'm made 
I am just a man 
Human 
Born to make mistakes







non so se é già stata messa, ma questa é la canzone sul tradimento per eccellenza


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hoping one day you will make a dream last

Staring at the ceiling in the dark
Same ol' empty feeling in your heart

you see her when you fall asleep
But to never to touch and never to keep
Because you loved her to much
And you dive too deep

[video=youtube;RBumgq5yVrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBumgq5yVrA[/video]


----------



## marietto (28 Febbraio 2014)

Questa era adatta anche alla playlist Crime 


[video=youtube;v0AZJdAcyNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0AZJdAcyNE[/video]

I can feel the life runnin' out of me workin' here at  Pete's, two years ago it was just the thing
 Workin' cars part time every  week, I met 'em both at a drag race
 They both dressed pretty snappy that  day
 Pete's wife Peg, she put the make on me while Pete just looked the  other way
 Now no one can say what your future will hold or what your  life will have in store
 We went home that night, Pete passed out on the  couch and then Peg pulled me down on the floor
 Well, I know now she knew  what she was doing, Forbidden fruit, but what the hell, I bit
 That's all  it took, my fate was sealed, That night the flame was lit
 Every night  when the lights go out, Pete drinks his booze and then he passes out
 I hear a footstep outside my door, And then I remember what I started working  here for
 Peg and Pete and me, one and one and one make  three
 Peg and Pete and me, one and one and one make three
 Now tell me  what would you do if you were in my shoes?
Tonight Peg, we gotta stop this thing, I don't know if we  can
 Peg said "Don't worry, now Pete's asleep and I've got a certain plan...
 You know everything is in my name," she said,  "and anyway I love you so  very much"
 He'll never feel a thing, just like he never woke up and  after that it will be just us"
 Every night when the lights go out, Pete  drinks his booze and then he passes out
 I hear a footstep outside my  door, and then I remember what I started working here for
Peg and Pete and me, one and one and one make  three
 Peg and Pete and me, one and one and one make three
 Now tell me  what would you do if you were in my shoes?
The next morning when I woke up Peg was gone but the  detective said:
 "Son, you gotta come downtown with me 'cause we know you  killed Pete dead"
 The jury found me guilty, and sent me up for  ninety-nine to life
 And if there's any advice I can give from this cell, Never trust a rich, dead man's wife


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;J0j480r4Mw8]http://youtu.be/J0j480r4Mw8[/video]


questa parla di due amanti che si lasciano, se non sbaglio 

[video=youtube_share;ND0RtdvZZ_U]http://youtu.be/ND0RtdvZZ_U[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Marzo 2014)

...amami ora come mai
tanto non lo dirai
è un segreto tra di noi
tu ed io soltanto il fuoco e le fiamme 
a dire che stiamo solo facendo sesso...


[video=youtube_share;5f7gYim4f9g]http://youtu.be/5f7gYim4f9g[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;F9JAfU_VFV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9JAfU_VFV4[/video]


Lo so di aver sbagliato 
E so cosa dirai 
Lo so di aver sbagliato, e sono qui 
Ma chi non sbaglia mai? 
Lo so di aver tradito 
Ma tradire poi cos'è? 
Non credo nel peccato, amore mio 
Perché non credo in Dio 
Ho una frase sopra un muro 
Quando l'ho scritta non lo so  
Posso resistere a tutto 
Ma alle tentazioni no 
Ma chiamerai il mio nome 
Lo so che lo farai 
Non c'è nessun altro mondo 
Così vicino a te 
Che è così uguale a me 
E un'altra possibilità 
Io la voglio 
Non posso farne a meno del tuo amore, impazzirei 
Ma perdermi tra i sensi, mi divora 
E io non cambio mai 
Ma chiamerai il mio nome 
Lo so che lo farai 
Non c'è nessun altro mondo 
Così vicino a te 
Che è così uguale a me 
E un'altra possibilità 
Io la voglio


----------



## lolapal (13 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;7kU1nQyW4Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kU1nQyW4Io[/video]

SWEET POLLUTION

there’s a blood warm infection in here c'è un'infezione nel mio sangue caldo
all the windows are closed and the doors disappear tutte le finestre sono chiuse e le porte sono scomparse
my defenses all fall to the floor tutte le mie difese cadono a terra
i’ve got no more punches to throw non ho più colpi da buttare

somebody told me that i was hard qualcuno mi ha detto che sono forte
and somebody told me i was good e qualcu'altro che sono buona
i listened to both and misunderstood ho ascoltato entrambi e ho frainteso
i’m ready for this a change of mood sono pronta a cambiare umore

then you give me poi tu mi dai
sweet sweet sweet sweet pollution un veleno dolce
i need nothing more non ho bisogno d'altro
junkie to your flow drogata dal tuo flusso

and you give me e tu mi dai
sweet sweet sweet sweet pollution un veleno dolce
i need nothing more non ho bisogno d'altro
keep it coming slow lo tengo mentre arriva lentamente

never asked for this place by your side non ho mai chiesto questo posto accanto a te
wasn’t looking for happiness or your time non stavo cercando la felicità o il tuo tempo
but this intrusion is just what i need ma questa interferenza è proprio quello che mi serve
contaminating the demons in me per avvelenare i miei demoni


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;_VyKt-P6v80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VyKt-P6v80&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;AO073fekFfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO073fekFfA&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;u9sq3ME0JHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sq3ME0JHQ&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;LnLUE4dijHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnLUE4dijHo&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;A7_hyL0GfDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7_hyL0GfDo&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (24 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;PO6Rknx5xyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO6Rknx5xyI[/video]


----------



## Principessa (25 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;L9tC9SiuqfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9tC9SiuqfY[/video]

Questa me l'ha dedicata il sardo pur essendo lui l'altro... boh!


----------



## Eratò (25 Marzo 2014)

Lui a me dedicò questa dopo una litigata tremenda...
[video=youtube;VkTNnCCKnE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkTNnCCKnE4&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WIVh8Mu1a4Q]http://youtu.be/WIVh8Mu1a4Q[/video]


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;cjHd-8P8HZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjHd-8P8HZ0[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;_ktWdoLknps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ktWdoLknps[/video]

I'm looking through you, where did you go? I thought I knew you, what did I know?
 You don't look different, but you have changed, I'm looking through you, you're not the same
 Your lips are moving, I cannot hear, your voice is soothing, but the words aren't clear
 You don't sound different, I've learned the game, I'm looking through you, you're not the same
 Why, tell me why, did you not treat me right? Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight
 You're thinking of me, the same old way, you were above me, but not today
 The only difference is you're down there, I'm looking through you, and you are nowhere
 Why, tell me why, did you not treat me right? Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight
 I'm looking through you, where did you go, I thought I knew you, what did I know
 You don't look different, but you have changed, I'm looking through you, you're not the same

[video=youtube;Us0Q9qtzfYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us0Q9qtzfYs[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;bFGx3ZG8pds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFGx3ZG8pds[/video]

I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise, I know that you have 'cause there's magic in my eyes
 I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles, oh yeah
 If you think that I don't know about the little tricks you've played
 And never see you when deliberately you put things in my way
 Well, here's a poke at you, you're gonna choke on it too, you're gonna lose that smile beacuse all the while
 I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles and miles 
and miles and miles, oh yeah
 You took advantage of my trust in you when I was so far away
 I saw you holding lots of other guys and now you've got the nerve to say
 That you still want me, well, that's as may be, but you gotta stand trial because all the while
 I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles
 I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles, oh yeah
 I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise, I know that you have 'cause there's magic in my eyes
 I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles, oh yeah
 The Eiffel Tower and the Taj Mahal are mine to see on clear days
 You thought that I would need a crystal ball to see right through the haze
 Well, here's a poke at you, you're gonna choke on it too, you're gonna lose that smile beacuse all the while
 I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles
 I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
 I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles, I can see for miles and miles
 I can see for miles and miles


----------



## Eratò (29 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;NrLkTZrPZA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrLkTZrPZA4&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (29 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;BirclTYVh74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BirclTYVh74&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;JsMUQK4jdsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsMUQK4jdsQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> [video=youtube;JsMUQK4jdsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsMUQK4jdsQ[/video]



Però lei guida senza la cintura di sicurezza. E perché ha il braccio fasciato? E quel tatuaggio tamarrissimo é vero? Hmmm secondo me non è vero, infatti ha macchiato tutto il sedile della macchina


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però lei guida senza la cintura di sicurezza. E perché ha il braccio fasciato? E quel tatuaggio tamarrissimo é vero? Hmmm secondo me non è vero, infatti ha macchiato tutto il sedile della macchina


:risata:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :risata:



Ma è vero!!! Non ci avevi fatto caso?


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma è vero!!! Non ci avevi fatto caso?


Se è per questo c'ha pure gli occhi così truccati di nero da sembrar pesti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se è per questo c'ha pure gli occhi così truccati di nero da sembrar pesti...



forse le hanno dato due cazzotti


è per quello che ha il braccio fasciato!


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> forse le hanno dato due cazzotti
> 
> 
> è per quello che ha il braccio fasciato!


Sì, mi sa che non aveva avuto una bella giornata...


----------



## lolapal (11 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;knp0JvHgAss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knp0JvHgAss[/video]


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2014)

amo molto questa canzone... e lei di cuori spezzati se ne intendeva..
[video=youtube;YlLSi9ZTNcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlLSi9ZTNcQ[/video]


----------



## lolapal (13 Aprile 2014)

*è la mia vita, non lo dimenticare*

[video=youtube;NXQYyKzyDaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXQYyKzyDaE[/video]


----------



## Leda (17 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;673E0RyDYOo]http://youtu.be/673E0RyDYOo[/video]


Oh, yeah
I'm in love
(I'm in love)
With the other woman
My life was fine
(Life was fine)
'Til she blew my mind
Oh, shucks
I'm just the average guy
I fooled around a little on the side
Never thought it would amount to much
Never met a girl whose love was so tough
Who'd have though a one night stand
Could turn into such a hot romance
Mmm, well she did it to me
I slipped and fell in love
I'm in love
(I'm in love)
With the other woman
My life was fine, yes, it was
(Life was fine)
'Til she blew my mind, mmm
I know the rules of the game
You hit once
Then break away clean
I should have never gone back, I know
But I had to have just a little bit more
My friends laugh, but that's alright
I may be a fool, but I know what I like
Now I hate to have to cheat
But it feels better when I sneak
Whoooa
I'm in love
(I'm in love)
With the other woman
My life was fine, yes, it was
(Life was fine)
'Til she blew my mind
Somebody help me
I'm in love
(I'm in love), oh
With the other woman
(With the other woman), hey, hey
My life was fine
(Life was fine), yes, it was
'Til she blew my mind
Mmm, hmm, whooa, oh
[Instrumental Interlude]
Oh, this affair is unique
All my life I never met such a freak
She keeps going strong for so long
When I get home it's all gone
Makes me wanna grab my guitar
And play with it all night long
Oh
I'm in love
(I'm in love)
With the other woman
My life was fine
(Life was fine), yes, it was
'Til she blew my mind
Mmm, tell me
Has anybody else out there
Ever fell in love
(Fell in love)
With the other woman
(With the other woman), oh
With the other woman
(With the other woman), oh
Said I'm in love
(I'm in love)
With the other woman
With the other woman
(I'm in love), ooh
With the other woman
(With the other woman)
I'm in love
(I'm in love)
Sho' 'nuff in love


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

I'm drifting and drifting,
Just like a ship out on the sea.
I'm drifting and drifting,
Just like a ship out on the sea.
Well I ain't got nobody
In this world to care for me.

If my baby
Would only take me back again.
If my baby
Would only take me back again.
I would feel much better, darling,
And at least I'd have a friend.

[video=youtube;fUyC2l--fSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUyC2l--fSw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UrIiLvg58SY]http://youtu.be/UrIiLvg58SY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ftjEcrrf7r0]http://youtu.be/ftjEcrrf7r0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Ik3689uczrI]http://youtu.be/Ik3689uczrI[/video]


----------



## Flavia (15 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;NjYxd7q8lfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjYxd7q8lfI[/video]


----------



## feather (19 Maggio 2014)

Il testo dice tutto che avrei da dirle... solo che sarebbe inutile.

[video=youtube;spVfeowkvoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spVfeowkvoY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;yfWSLWDCAp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfWSLWDCAp4[/video]


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

Non c'è altro che vorrei 
Rincontrare gli occhi tuoi 
Cancellarmi e rinascere 
Ovunque sei ​
[video=youtube;0B9FM5IvqE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B9FM5IvqE0[/video]


----------



## Flavia (30 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;WIsYTjAADsE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIsYTjAADsE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XKTtvILG17k]http://youtu.be/XKTtvILG17k[/video]


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;XKTtvILG17k]http://youtu.be/XKTtvILG17k[/video]


:up:
splendida!


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1OtX0q7TY9o]http://youtu.be/1OtX0q7TY9o[/video]


----------



## Eratò (4 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;LX7LxhZR-wE]http://youtu.be/LX7LxhZR-wE[/video]


Era l'anno 1971 e Ornella Vanoni interpretava meravigliosamente questa bellissima canzone su Canzonissima...


----------

